# Is the Rockshox RS-1 light?



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)




----------



## aussie_yeti (Apr 27, 2004)

I've been told same weight, double stiffness.


----------



## the_terrible_1 (Aug 6, 2006)

Most probably, 1200-1400g apparently. That new proprietary hub business though, surely 20mm would be stiff enough without warranting another new 'standard'? But who knows, final specs in the coming days.


----------



## brajal (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

the_terrible_1 said:


> Most probably, 1200-1400g apparently. That new proprietary hub business though, surely 20mm would be stiff enough without warranting another new 'standard'? But who knows, final specs in the coming days.


I bet the hub/dropout interface is square or hexagonal.


----------



## the_terrible_1 (Aug 6, 2006)

Better pic, no specs until April embargo is lifted.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

That looks like a camber, fork must be 110mm or 120mm travel


----------



## the_terrible_1 (Aug 6, 2006)

Agree about the Camber, think it'll be 100 & 120mm.

EDIT: Added another pic.


----------



## Drider85 (Jan 12, 2009)

No strut brace between the fork legs... looks cleaner/different.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

brajal said:


> View attachment 878646


That looks like a straight 1.5" steerer. If that's the case then this does not exactly look like a fork targeted at the WW.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The straight 1.5" steerer is poor Photoshop assembly.

Here's the image from the RockShox Facebook page.

Managing the disc brake hose won't be all that neat if that is 100mm travel.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Looks like a marzocchi rac.


----------



## aussie_yeti (Apr 27, 2004)

SRAM Rise XX Carbon Tubular wheels pictured as well!


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

Drider85 said:


> No strut brace between the fork legs... looks cleaner/different.


It'd probably interfere with the spokes


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

It's supposedly heavier than a SID with the same travel. What they are aiming for is improved performance, not lower weight. Since Lefty forks and telescoping seat posts seem to work with no brace, I guess they use something similar inside the RS-1. Oh, and it's 15mm, but with large OD axle ends.


----------



## PeterGer (Feb 18, 2010)

Here are many information with real weight and pictures about the Rock Shox RS1 and the SRAM Predictive Steering hub. Only in German but the pictures are international. 
Genauer betrachtet: Die Rock Shox RS1 29? Carbon Federgabel u. die SRAM Predictive Steering MTB Nabe « Hersteller-News « Peters Online / Windsurfing Shop


----------



## twenty6black (Jan 12, 2009)

any info on the hub? which bearing? and weight?


----------



## twenty6black (Jan 12, 2009)

twenty6black said:


> any info on the hub? which bearing? and weight?


Erase uncertainty with the PREDICTIVE STEERING hub, SRAM's new XC hub engineered for unprecedented stiffness and precision. Unique fork, axle and compression technologies combine at the core of Predictive Steering. The RS-1 fork never shifts thanks to the large-diameter TORQUE TUBE axle that creates an unbreakable bond, locking the lowers in place and maximizing torsional stiffness. The new Maxle Ultimate completes the connection with a tighter, stronger clamping force than you'd expect from a quick release compression system.

The SRAM PREDICTIVE STEERING Hub proves that being solid doesn't mean being sluggish. Super-precise SPEEDBALL™ bearings mean lower resistance, faster revolutions and no more time spent readjusting play.
•Dedicated hub interface for the inverted RS-1 fork - creates an unparalleled bond between fork and hub
•Torque Tube is an oversized, solid aluminum axle that locks the forks lowers together
•Non convertible
•Available for jbend spokes
•Jbend: 28 or 32 holes
•Speedball bearings for smooth and durable rotation
•Weight: 165g

Weight

165g

Spoke Holes

28 or 32

Rotor Compatibility

International Standard - 6 bolt

Axle Type

PREDICTIVE STEERING

Axle Diameter

PREDICTIVE STEERING

Finish

Black

Retail Availability

May 2014

PREDICTIVE STEERING™

Unique fork, axle and compression technologies combine at the core of Predictive Steering. Fork twisting is reduced thanks to the large-diameter TORQUE TUBE axle that creates an unbreakable bond, locking the lowers in place and maximizing torsional stiffness. A wider hub flange spacing results in a stronger, more responsive wheel. The new Maxle Ultimate completes the connection with a tighter, stronger clamping force than you'd expect with a quick release compression system. Compatible with the SRAM PREDICTIVE STEERING hub and the RISE XX, RISE 60 and ROAM 50 29" Wheels, and featured on RockShox RS-1.

Read More

Seeker™

Get unbent. 3D forged and machined for lightweight strength, the flanges are angled towards the rim-allowing the spokes to be fully in-line when tensioned. The result: reduced spoke head breakage and better overall durability.

Read More

Speedball™

The only adjustment they'll ever need was made back at the factory. Every part of the ball bearing comes from the exact same supplier-which means that each bearing bore can be precision machined to fit the bearing race exactly. With tolerances this tight, the days of adjusting play after every ride are over.

Read More

MSRP*(6-Bolt Disc)
USD: $238
Euro: €211
Euro MSRP includes VAT

Some variations of this product featured on this page are not available for purchase and are installed on bicycles as original equipment only. See your dealer for details.

*Maximum Suggested Retail Price


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Wow, the marketing team pulled an all-nighter on that one!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

What's interesting is that the XC race market at the World Cup level seem to have reacted to the slow wheel change compared to a 15mm axle using the Kabolt style hex drive on a power drill.

I wonder how they keep the individual fork legs from rotating when the hub is removed? That would sure slow down alignment for putting a wheel back in during race service situations.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hmmm, never thought about that! Lets not forget air spring is usually on one leg. Id love tonsee tue inside of one.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I don't see any sort of stanchion keyway like a dropper post in the service manual. Unless it's integral to the damper or air spring.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

It appears that you could spin the stanchion at will when the wheel is off. Im still not sold on this fork at all. seems heavy, expensive and due to some you tube videos, very torsionally flexy (base on video of some guy twisting it).


----------



## GoldenDragoon (Apr 21, 2013)

I doubt the legs freely spin when you remove the axle but anyway you look at it this is a heavy XC fork. A Float 32 or SID will both come in 200g lighter and be plenty stiff enough with a 15mm axle.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

And half the price.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm used to overpaying for lighter stuff, not overpaying for heavier.


----------



## GoldenDragoon (Apr 21, 2013)

Amen!

The killer is now you have another lefty issue with a specific hub. If you are like me and have multiple wheelsets thats 2 hubs to replace (one of mine would cost $500) and two wheels to rebuild. They need to make the weight competative first but in my mind I am interested more in what cool tricks fox's electronic suspension is going to do (electronic "brain" anyone?).


----------



## PeterGer (Feb 18, 2010)

twenty6black said:


> any info on the hub? which bearing? and weight?


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

Dougal said:


> Wow, the marketing team pulled an all-nighter on that one!


Love the "predictive steering", apparently they developed mind reading!


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Davide said:


> Love the "predictive steering", apparently they developed mind reading!


Pick a card, any card - don't show it to me. Now put it back into the deck...


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

phlegm said:


> Pick a card, any card - don't show it to me. Now put it back into the deck...


They're all the same cards.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

As opposed to the Heisenberg Uncertainty Principle that the original 28mm stanchion SID was built around.


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

1624 g (3,58 lb) as per Fourche télescopique RS-1, RockShox - BikeSumo Vélo Vert (These guys weigh each part on a precision scale, so their data is accurate).


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Looks like the performance is about as expected

RockShox RS-1 review - BikeRadar


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

rockyuphill said:


> Looks like the performance is about as expected
> 
> RockShox RS-1 review - BikeRadar


Ouch.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Anyone wanting to buy one needs to give it the wiggle test on the showroom floor before they put down the hard earned cash. I was skeptical when I saw the first you tube videos showing the lack of torsional rigidity, but its undeniable once you put the wheel between your legs and move the bars side to side. Seeing as though it requires a proprietary hub, why didn't they just wack a huge thru axle in it. Stiffer and probably lighter.


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

TigWorld said:


> Anyone wanting to buy one needs to give it the wiggle test on the showroom floor before they put down the hard earned cash. I was skeptical when I saw the first you tube videos showing the lack of torsional rigidity, but its undeniable once you put the wheel between your legs and move the bars side to side. Seeing as though it requires a proprietary hub, why didn't they just wack a huge thru axle in it. Stiffer and probably lighter.


Like this?


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah. The problem with the RS-1 is probably the fact that its a single crown. When you do that to a lefty it feels like a lot of stiffness is coming from the dual crown setup. The Maverick SUC and DUC forks used very similar legs, axle and hub, but the SUC was never that great. The dual-crown box section uppers of the DUC made it a good fork. I'd be surprised if it was as torsionally flexy as the RS-1. From memory, the weight was comparable to the RS-1 (somewhere around 1600g).


----------



## jimification (Apr 12, 2011)

I thought my BS detector was reasonably blunted by the wily ways of MTB marketing departments but "_predictive steering_"? - really??? I think whomever mentioned the all-nighter has inside info - that smacks of 5am desperation to me.

Disappointed at the weight at around 200g heavier than a WC SID. I've not ridden one but tried the car park front wheel / handlebar twist on a friend's RS1 and the twisting flex was definitely there but didn't seem *that* bad&#8230;about how I'd expect a very lightweight XC racing fork to be, I suppose. Maybe it rides really well - I didn't get to ride it but the owner seems happy enough with it. She did say getting the front wheel in and out was a real pain, though. Besides the twisting I also wonder what the side to side flex is like on the trail?

Supposedly it has very good fore / aft stiffness but I'm not sure how noticeable this would be - wouldn't any additional fore / aft stiffness usually be masked / absorbed by the fork compressing under braking anyway?

Retail price is bonkers (£1200 + new wheel!?) though I guess that's R&D recoup plus a bit of top end prestige thrown in. Surprised and pleased to see the honesty in that BR review.


----------



## scar4me (May 16, 2010)

bikeradar said:


> Editor's note:BikeRadar contacted Rockshox with our concerns over chassis stiffness. Since the RS-1 splits the difference in terms of weight between the SID and Pike - and stiffness is one of the claimed benefits of the RS-1 - we asked for comparative data on chassis stiffness between the RS-1 and a 120mm 29er Pike. After initially agreeing to supply this data, RockShox declined further requests.


Rockshox need to update their slogan:
Prove can't wrong, prove won't right!


----------



## mtbmitch2 (Sep 24, 2007)

RS might market it towards the semi fat bike tyre world. Perfect for that crowd


----------

